# Foreign Legion



## donkon (7 Nov 2003)

Ok i visted their site because i‘ve been told by many people to go for this. But i still dont understand ****.

They say on the site that the army is formed from people escaping from other countries. 

Also i dont get it, do you fight for the farking french?? I have nothing to do with them why would i fight for them??

Are they special forces?? if not wtf are they.

They look pretty crazy though.

Also the army looks like its filled with criminals cause they say once you join you leave your past behind and anyone or any authorities chasing your ***  cant do jack


----------



## donkon (7 Nov 2003)

Omg i just read this.

Basically they are killing machines. It says on their official site a legioneer will never leave an enemy alive. Woot thats sick.

there requirments are awesome too. I think i might be joining them. 

- 30 pushups. 
- 50 situps. 
- Climb a 20 foot rope without using your feet. 
- Run 10 kilometres with a 12 kilogram rucksack in less than one hour. 
- 20 chinups with your palms away from you as you grip the bar.


----------



## donkon (7 Nov 2003)

Omfg i just read that hundreds of people escape from the army cause they dont know what they are getting into. And they actually tell you this :

The easiest means of deserting is to wait until your unit is granted leave. You should then have at least two weeks to find a way out of France.

lol on the orginal site! haha

Just posting this cause this is very interesting and i might actually be going. Everyone in that army has to go through para training and atleast 1 commando training!

Sick


----------



## Da_man (8 Nov 2003)

poeple go in the french Foreign Legion to die...  seriously.  Unless you have something big to hide, i dont think you should go there.


----------



## mattoigta (8 Nov 2003)

its not so much a haven for criminals as it used to be. more people nowadays join it because it is so elite. you technically are fighting for france - but are usually posted to french colonies in south america, africa, southeast asia, or an island off france. 

They give you a new name and when your 5 yrs of service is up they give you a few options - keep your new name, theyll give you a new french passport with french citizenship, keep your old life, go on for another term (you get promoted), and such


----------



## SpinDoc (8 Nov 2003)

The French Foreign Legion are literally mercenaries.  Despots and dictators of banana republics shell out a bunch of money to hire extra muscle to do their dirty work, which does not necessarily end at the enemy and killing women and children.

I‘ll bet they don‘t advertise on the site that a recruit will stand a good chance at being beaten to a pulp during the course of his indoctrination and that they reject a lot of people.


----------



## Skull (8 Nov 2003)

Whats the difference in "training" between a Canadian soldier and a legionnaire ?


----------



## onecat (8 Nov 2003)

SpinDoc where did you hear that the Legion kills women and children.  I high doubt that France would allow that even in their colonies, that sounds too much like France bashing to me.  But if you can prove that I would sure like to read it.  

Joining the Legion Don Kon is not something you should take lightly.  They will use as shock as troops and you‘ll stand a better chance of meeting death in the legion than in most other armies.  You said you were Polish, if you don‘t want to join the CF, then join the Polish army.  Their rebuilding and you‘ll stand a better of going up in rank, and you‘ll treated way better than the Legion.  Although it sounds like you just want to join the army to shoot and blow things up..... so I don‘t the CF is right fit for you.


----------



## SpinDoc (8 Nov 2003)

Not bashing the French (or the Spaniards...) -- I‘m not one of those "Freedom Fries" people, just parroting what an ex-Legionaire told me about his experiences.  I‘m just bashing mercenaries if I‘m bashing anyone.  Their ROE is a lot less restrictive than most conventional forces.

I think someone interested should read "Mouthful of Rocks" by Christian Jennings.


----------



## Travis (8 Nov 2003)

The Leggion is basically an Elite Army.  IN the legion they train you to not fear death,  basically consider yourself already dead.  Its some of the most intense miliatry training you can get,  people die doing this.   If you dont follow an order they‘ll shoot you on the spot,  even worse if your caught going AWOL.  IN your term of the 5 yrs in the french legion you UNDOUBTLY wuill see action, death, murder,     war.    They do give you a new identity.   There training compared to the CF.. lets just say that they train so well that they said American Delta and JTF2 to train with the french legionares coursesm,   Which people do die on.   Basically ya your the Shocktroopers.   Where other nations wouldnt consider sending in there soldiers because of it being suicide the legion probably wouldnt hesitate.   Youll get lots of French colonie stuff and things that the public doesnt know about.    Lots of action coming ( N. Korea,  Russia started there nuc. program again, i hear.. )    I wouldnt recommened it.....   The only way you can join the FFL  is to not be french.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Nov 2003)

Oh I just love it when someone comes up with totally incorrect misconceptions about the Legion. Mind I sort of expect this mercenary, baby eating, killing machine drivel to come from the mouths of sandal wearing, granola eating, university attending, NDP voting, wankers from lotus land rather than from the people on this board. 

The Legion Etranger is an integral part of the French regular army, period. When it was first developed in the early 1800s it was part of the Colonial Army which was a separate entity altogether. 

The Colonial Army consisted of the regiments of the Legion and regiments of colonial/native troops raised for and employed in maintaining and expanding the empire. An analogy, although not a good one would be akin to the old British Indian Army. The French Colonial Army more or less ceased to be after the loss of Indo China and Algeria and the remnants of the Legion were incorporated in the regular army.

When formed the Legion was initially prohibited from serving or being based in France. Mind that little rule was conveniently forgotten during the Franco Prussian War, WWI and WWII. Now the units are fully integrated into regular French formations. 

For example 1REC (Regiment Etranger Cavalerie) is a light armoured regiment that is part of a French armoured division. It by the way is tasked with protecting the French Strategic Nuclear Missile Silos. 2REP (Regiment Etranger Parachutistes) is an airborne Battalion that is part of the 11th Airborne Division.

Many of the units of the Legion are assigned to brigades and divisions that are part of the Force Action Rapide the French rapid deployment force, a Corps  made up of airmobile, airborne, armoured, marine, and mountain divisions. As such they have participated in recent wars and interventions as part of French Government policy, not as hired mercenaries. 

Examples are Gulf War 1, West African interventions, and peace keeping in the Balkans and Lebanon. Legion units are more politically expedient in such operations, and better trained, than conscripts.

Some units like 2REP also provide training and security teams to friendly nations in the same way as the British SAS does. 

Some of the units of the Legion have been assigned to permanent hardship postings. 3REI (Regiment Etranger Infantier) is based permanently in French Guinea in South America guarding the satellite launching facilities in the jungle there. 13 DBLE 
(Demi Brigade Legion Etranger) was part of the permanent garrison in Djbouti on the horn of Africa.

Entrance into the Legion is for an initial 5-year contract. After successful completion you may be granted French citizenship and a new identity. Twenty years service like in all armies comes with a pension. French nationals are prohibited from joining, although many do pretending to be French Canadians, Belgians and or Swiss.

The officers on the other hand are, aside from a few CFRs, regular French professionals often graduates of St. Cyr the military college. For many a couple of years posting to a Legion unit early in their career is a good step towards high rank later on.

Contrary to popular belief major criminals such as murderers are not admitted. There is a very comprehensive screening process in place. Serious wanted criminals are turned over to the French police and possibly then to Interpol. Minor crimes such as debts or abandonment are ignored. Once in ex wives and creditors will never find you. The Legion will not acknowledge you are there.

Discipline is harsh, perhaps brutal in comparison to most Western European Armies and the CF. There is no SHARP here. Blind obedience to orders is quickly stressed. There are reasons for this. 

The recruits range from former soldiers with years of experience to those with no military background at all. Add to this people from various backgrounds, cultures and languages. Everyone starts at the same level. French language training is part of recruit and basic training for those who need it. To be honest it’s a CSMs nightmare come true, but they have to be quickly trained and melded into a cohesive force.

This harsh discipline though is not universal. Like in any army it varies from unit to unit. Discipline and training in 2REP is probably harder than a platoon of floor sweepers at Aubagne, the Legion HQ in southern France. And yes such people exist if your too stupid to be in a fighting unit they find some menial task for you do.

Initially in the early 19th Century battalions were formed of each different language/national  group. There were German, Spanish and Italian battalions. Now everyone is mixed together. 

Depending on the political/economic circumstances of the world, the make up of the Legion varies. In 1919 it was full of Russians fleeing the Communist and Germans and Austrians from the defeated armies. In 1945 Germans again made up the bulk of recruits, many who would fight and die in Indo China. Now it’s probably full of people from the former Yugoslavia and former Sviet Bloc countries. In between here have been Brits (always a large contingent) Americans, Vietnamese, South Americans, Africans etc etc.

The rep as inhuman killing machines is exaggerated. Yes there have atrocities committed in war, Algeria offering some of the best examples, but that can apply to many armies especially in dirty little guerrilla wars. Legionnaires are more apt to tear apart a bar when drunk but that can apply to a lot of soldiers.

There have been former Legionnaires who have become mercenaries. The most famous or infamous was Bob Denard of Congo and Commoros Islands fame. The most famous mercenary of the 1960-1970s though, Col. Mike Hoare was ex British Army.

Someone mentioned Christian Jennings book A Mouthful of Rocks, which isn’t a bad account of the modern Legion. Jennings though was/is a cry baby, alchoholic, spoiled little rich kid with no self discipline who got tossed from the British TA. He joined the Legion on a lark or out of desperation and deserted twice, being caught the first time. Therefore read it with a grain of salt.

Hey still want to try it here’s the address.

Centre de Recruitment de La Legion Etranger
22 Rue d’Ostende
Qtr Lecombe Strasbourg Alsace France

Mention my screen name. That should be good for about an hours worth of pelotte.


----------



## Jungle (8 Nov 2003)

Ha ha ha... Travis, which wargame did you get your info from ??? LOL...
Although I have never served in the FFL, I did train with them, including the jungle warfare course run by 3e REI in French Guyana. I also did the "Commando Entrainement" with the CNEC / 1er Regt de Choc, while a coy from 2e REP was going through. I didn‘t meet Superman out there...
Most of the info Danjanou provided is correct, except that contrary to popular belief, about 1/4 of the FFL are French nationals, who are accepted in. Most French who go in use an alias because they wish to "disappear" for a while...
Mostly, the average Légionnaire is just that: average. They have their fair share of plugs. From what I saw, Légionnaires are under-paid, under-equipped and treated like shyt... if this is what you wish for yourself for the next 5 years of your life, go ahead... but don‘t mention my screen name, you might be sent to 3e REI...


----------



## Danjanou (9 Nov 2003)

Jungle I don‘t know a year in 3REIe might do him good. He could look at as the ultimate realistic video game.

But if he really wants to, here‘s their pay scales and joining info:

 http://www.ambafrance-us.org/fr/aaz/legion/index.asp


----------



## casing (9 Nov 2003)

Oh my gawd!  This thread is an excellent example of people taking propaganda, holleywood, and word of mouth at face value.  Frankly, with the exception of Danjanou and Jungle (thank you for posting!), the rest of you haven‘t a bloody clue what you are talking about. I‘m not an expert on the Legion, but at least I endeavor to research something before I attempt to speak authoritatively about it.

There are several books about the FFL.  Here are two that I found to be decent.

_Inside the Foreign Legion_ by John Parker (Good but more of a general overview of the Legion as a whole, including its history.)

_Legionnaire_ by Simon Murray (I really enjoyed this one. It‘s basically a journal of Murray‘s five years in the Legion.)


----------



## Spr.Earl (9 Nov 2003)

Danjou,my father joined the Legion 49/50 and spent 2.5 yrs in,was Para qual,machine gunner and murderd civies in Algeria(His own word‘s).He got a bounty for a body count!!!!!

How I know this is just before he died he talked with me and my brother and broke down over what he did in the name of France
(clearing his contiance?)

He deserted in Port Said from a Troop ship on it‘s way to Indo China as he told us he had a PREMINISION and left,6 month‘s later or so his unit was wiped out at Dehn Behn Phoo.

As to to day‘s Legion,I work with an Ex reservist who joined the legion and served 6yrs. and bought his way out and from what he‘s told me you are cannon fodder!It‘s a very hard life as a Legionair!
As a sprog beating‘s are commen,,theft is rammpemt,also when you join all your I.D. is confcigated!!!!He kept his some of his I.D. hidden!!


The Legion is the over seas arm of the French due the the fact under the French Constitution it‘s Illeagal to send "French Troop‘s" Over seas ergo the Legion.

This is just one Canadian of 3 I can speak of.
To clear think‘s up I‘ll ask him to come on site to make you all aware of the Legion,yes they are tough and have up to date training and weapon‘s but for the first 3yrs you are ****e and "MUST LEARN FRENCH"


----------



## Spr.Earl (9 Nov 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Jungle (9 Nov 2003)

> The Legion is the over seas arm of the French due the the fact under the French Constitution it‘s Illeagal to send "French Troop‘s" Over seas ergo the Legion.


This information is no longer valid. The French constitution prevented  *conscripts* from serving outside French territory, but France ended national service in 2001. The Armed Forces of France are now entirely composed of volunteers.


----------



## donkon (9 Nov 2003)

Everybody i thank you for your replies.

Earl if you could get your friend to come to this post and post some experiences and what he thinks i myself and everybody else reading this post would appreciate it greatly.

I am still interested in joining it. Someone mentioned something about the pay rate, i don‘t care about the pay rate. I could be doing it for free. I just want to do this for myself, it was my lifes dream to be in an elite group / force all my life and this would be something such as that. I know this group is harsh very hard to get through and breaks you down into pulp and then rebuilds you into a machine. I am thinking now that i know how the mental part will be but i am probably wrong and its way more than i expect. But i need that. So if Earl you could get 1 of your friends to answer some questions and give thoughts would be awesome. 

Thanks,


----------



## Danjanou (10 Nov 2003)

Earl, I think what you‘ve said reinforces what Jungle and I have posted. As Jungle said there was once a law prohibiting sending French conscripts overseas which is why they created a seperate colonial army of which the Legion was a part. 

They are tough units yes, and perhaps have suffered from a certain mystique, which to be honest Legionnaires and the Legion itself help to perpetuate. They also have fairly modern equipment, actually the same equipment (small arms vehicles etc.) as the rest of the French Army.

Re attrocities in Algeria. The war there really didn‘t start heating up until the late 1950‘s early 1960‘s. By then attrocities were being commited on a regular basis by both sides. many of the colonial regiments including the Legion and Les Paras having already served in Vietnam and been sold out there were shall we say less than gentle in the performance of their duties.

Two good books(in English) that cover the area are  _Saint George and the Dragon (also called the War in Algeria) _  which is the autobiography of a young French conscript who served in the Colonial Parachute Regiment in Algeria and at Suez, and  _The Eagle and the Snake_ a novel about the Legion part of which is set in Indo China and Algeria.

OH BTW as the link I posted shows, I was bit off in my address for the recruiting centre in Strasbourg. Hey I was doing it from memory and I figure not too bad for 23 years ago eh.


----------



## casing (10 Nov 2003)

Just wanted to second Danjanou‘s recommendation for  _The Eagle and the Snake_. I‘ve read it and thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## donkon (12 Nov 2003)

Hey anyone know any good books on biographies or peoples experiences in the legion??


----------



## Danjanou (12 Nov 2003)

Try the two I mentioned above.
*Eagle and the Snake* and/or *St. George and the Dragon*.

Also as suggested *Mouthful of Rocks* by Cristian Jennings 
(with the caveat I noted)

Also *Legionnaire* written by Simon Murray a Brit who served with them (mainly in 
2REP) in the 1960‘s.

_*March or Die*_ 
by Tony Gerharty is a good short readable history
of the Legion from inception to the 1980‘s.

William Brooks a US Vietnam Vet served for 5 years with 13 DBLE in the 1970‘S
 and published his accounts but they‘re hard to find.

Finally there is the classic P C Wren Novel *Beau Geste*


----------



## donkon (13 Nov 2003)

How about a book  "Life in the French Foreign Legion: How to Join & What to Expect When You Get There" by Evan McGorman


----------



## Pikache (18 Nov 2003)

http://www.foreignlegionlife.com/ 

Instead of the book, the website.


----------



## xtramag (19 Nov 2003)

Legionares are given enough individual food for 48 hours of combat, no heavy flak jackets, no pistols, thier given only a small ruck, thier FAMAS, ammo and a small bit of kit. the Legion is mainly a rapid reaction force, in and out. thier not meant for sustained combat, with thier small amount of supplies the legion is based on speed and mobility. the Legion is also trained to forage for food, set snares and trapes, and build catch pits, rarely are the legionares re-supplied with helicopters or airdropes when they are on missions. the legion has been recently tasked with the defence of the french space program assest, colony security and the legion can also stand ready as a rapid stabilization force in the case of civil strife or upheaval. from what i hear the majority of legionares will see action in thier carreer and and vast majority of those will see live combat. the legion is a tough place, dont exspect close ties with family, friends, or loved ones the legion need to be your family because with the lack of support in combat the legionares best weapons are his training and the man beside him.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Nov 2003)

Xtramag, what video game did you get your info from?

One more time, Legion regiments and battalions are now an integral part of the French Army. As such they are assigned to a variety of duties/missions as needed. This includes security of Aerospace (3REIe) and Strategic Nuclear bases (REC).Rapid reaction forces as part of the FAR (2REP) and ordinary grunts, gunners, logistics types etc. (1REIe). More or less like any other units in most armies around the world.

Yes some will see combat during their 5 year contract, perhaps more likely than a unit of French consripts but that will depend on French Government policy at the time. 

As to your insight into their training. Why don‘t you go invest 5 years of your life and then come back and tell us what it was like.

Did you bother reading any of the posts/links above written by people who actually may know what they‘re talking about? Or did you just shoot from the hip, and miss, again.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by xtramag:
> [qb]  the legion has been recently tasked with the defence of the french space program assest, colony security . [/qb]


Dude the Legion has always been taked with defending the french Space Program in South America as well as defence of their colonies (what ones they have left). There is no _recently tasked_ with at all as its nothing new!


----------



## xtramag (20 Nov 2003)

video game.....close, got most of it from a discovery channell show, its called "behined closed doors" or somthing like that, it profiled the recruits from basic to jungle training, the language training looks pretty tough, if my french teacher taught like a legionare i would be quite proficient, 

    one regiment has a tradition of marching from one side of corsica to the other, and they vow to die in battle before surrendering thier arms. 

   the foragaging i mentioned is taught in paratrooper and comando training (www.foreignlegionforlife.com)


----------



## donkon (20 Nov 2003)

Hpefully i will make it into 2 REP or 3 REI after Castelnaudary. The 2 REG sounds like its suicide, disabling mines and such.


----------



## Danjanou (20 Nov 2003)

Don, 

REG stands for Regiment Etrangere Genie, or Foreign Engineer Regiment so it would stand to reason that dealing with mines and other things that go boom is what they do.

2 REP is an airborne battalion and has (had) probably the harshest discipline of any Legion line unit. Probably almost as bad as the fantasies concocted by some on this thread. It usually attracts the highest proportion of English speaking Legionnnaires which is not a good thing. 

Plus you‘re stuck on Corsica which isn‘t as good as it sounds. It‘s a resort area full of stuck up tourists and high prices. Want to blow a months pay on one night on the town.

3 REI as Jungle and others noted is permenantly stationed in French Guinea in South America. They run the jungle warfare school and guard the areospace facillities. If that sounds exotic, just remember Guinea is where the French had all their penal colonies including Devils Island (every see Papillion?). 

It‘s considered a punishment posting for incorrigables and screw ups. Now that‘s my idea of fun, stuck in a former penal colony with a bunch of idiots, sadists, and general all around wankers. Oh yeah there‘s also leeches and leprosey.

But hey what do I know. I never watched the discovery channel.

Send us a post card.


----------



## xtramag (21 Nov 2003)

lol......... if your as sharp with a rifle as you are with your mockery you could be a sniper danjanou!

 thiers gotta be a course offerd that teaches sharp low-blows, i should check my discovery chanell guide, maby they will air a show that helps me upgrade my inteligence. 

   i had a few correct facts thrown into my frivilous pile of B.S. this forum is way more higher caliber than i hounestly thought, my stupid non-supported talk dosent hold much here, i guess i should smarten up, ive pissed alot of people off and have had alot of bad votes, so if i dont have anything inteligent to say from now on im not opening my mouth. i think im going to provide a bibiliography with my posts, it can help deflect some of the Cr@p ive been stepping into around here, im coming out new and improved, im not good with first impresions


----------



## Private Snowball (29 Nov 2003)

lol... I love the internet


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Nov 2003)

Oh another Buae Jest!(phonetic sp)

Kid forget it!!

Some good advise!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian McMillan (29 Nov 2003)

I think that anyone who finds the thought of being beaten because they have either forgotten, or mispronounced a stanza of "Le Boudin" attractive, should seek out some professional attention.  Despite all claims to the contrary, the legion is, and will always be the world‘s dumping ground for the maladjusted, the discontent, sociopaths, war criminals seeking a means of escaping the Hague, et al.  From what I have read on the subject, the legion is predicated on the philosophy of discipline, and the unlimited liability of its members.  That means you get to face a violent end to your life in some God-awful corner of the world, surrounded by people who could at best be described as a little dodgy.  When the war in Yugoslavia ended, I understand that the intake of new recruits into the legion from that country was phenomenal.  And if you‘ve read any accounts of the civil war in Yugoslavia, and of the atrocities that those soldiers routinely committed, can you honestly tell me that you would sleep well at night with bunk-mates that would make "The Dirty Dozen" look as menacing as mincing drag queens in a gay pride parade?


----------



## Brian McMillan (30 Nov 2003)

Oh, yes, and not to mention the fact that legionnaires have to iron in about 17 creases into their shirts each time their shirts have been washed. And if you don‘t believe me, have a look at a picture of a legionnaire on guard duty.  Three creases above each chest pocket, and one beneath.  Two down the length of either arm.  Three down the back, and two (I think) across the upper back.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Nov 2003)

I knew I‘d forgotten something... all that singing and ironing. On the bright side you get to practice singing Le Boudin while you‘re up all night ironing those 17 creases, which by the way are measured exactly. 

That should cut down on the "negative reinforcement" (PC term for attitude adjustment) dished out by the NCOs. Unless of course one of the creases is off my a mm.


----------



## Enzo (30 Nov 2003)

Hmmn, irons you say? Do they issue those for field use also? If so, where do I sign up?

I‘ve always wanted to see Djibouti.


----------



## CEhopeful (7 Sep 2005)

IS there any way to join in North America?

cheers


----------



## P-Free (8 Sep 2005)

no...you have to go to france, present yourself and attend selection.


----------



## liamstephen (10 Sep 2005)

So, if I want to become a member of the Foreign Legion ... would I have Legionnaire's Disease? ;D  You know, the one where you become so messed up that you want to join another country's army, get shat upon, etc. and get sent God knows where for whatever the hell reason some other country decides?  Thereby becoming an expendible pawn with a new worthless life (sorry, a little redundant there, the dictionary defines pawns as forfeit)?   :blotto:


----------



## P-Free (10 Sep 2005)

Dude, the Legion is the hardest military unit in the world, still is today. People go there to escape the law, to start a new life. It's not like the Canadian Army, the Legion is the last stop on the planet for most Legionnaires.. they have nothing else..

Some people I know have gone so don't knock my buddies!

..and yes, they fight for France.


----------



## Infanteer (10 Sep 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> Dude, the Legion is the hardest military unit in the world, still is today. People go there to escape the law, to start a new life. It's not like the Canadian Army, the Legion is the last stop on the planet for most Legionnaires.. they have nothing else..
> 
> Some people I know have gone so don't knock my buddies!
> 
> ..and yes, they fight for France.



Ok, so your buddies went there and this makes you an expert on how "hardcore the Legion is"?  Beating the shit out of recruits (whether you are an instructor or another recruit) isn't a sign of excellence.  Better can your expertise for a while.


----------



## P-Free (10 Sep 2005)

Infanteer, I never said I was an expert...

Yes they hit recruits. If you cannot learn something by instruction, they hit it into you, with whatever object is available. And you earn your place in your regiment by fighting with the ones who give you trouble. If you can't take it you desert..

They might not be hardcore, but it is a hard unit to enter and a hard life to live...

P.........


----------



## Blue Max (10 Sep 2005)

The Legion allows you to take a different name, and if you complete five years honourable service, you will become a French citizen with a passport under your new name.


----------



## paracowboy (10 Sep 2005)

the french foreign legion is, like so totally kewl! Not as awesome as ninjas but still totally cool!


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2005)

And Jean-Claude Van Damme is my idol!   He always plays a Legionnaire or Ex-Legionnaire.    ;D


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (10 Sep 2005)

:

So much BS, so little time....

It took me exactly 30 seconds to Google the official line from the French Embassy in Washington (and even less to check this very thread and see that Danjanou had posted the French version of the link years ago):

http://www.info-france-usa.org/atoz/legion/enlist.asp

So, some facts.   The FFL is an integral part of the French Army.   It is deployed much like other French Army units (although the French appear to take less care with Legion units than others) and includes armour, para, infantry, engineers and the like.   Officers are French - I know a couple that did Legion rotations.   Soldiers can be from anywhere, but an INTERPOL background check is conducted on all applicants.   Applicants must apply in France and attend (IIRC) a two week selection process before being offered a five year contract with the French Army.   A Legionnaire can apply for French citizenship after three years in the Legion.

The training is difficult but is including an increasing number of technical subjects as the French Army modernizes.   You don't learn to gun an AMX-10RC overnight.   They have an excellent reputation within the French Army for getting the job done and not messing around.

Thus endth the lession.   If this wasn't clear, I can translate to MSN Speak if required.   Paracowboy has already shown me the way.

Like, kewl, k?


----------



## liamstephen (10 Sep 2005)

Sccchhhwwwiiinnnng!   ;D

;D   Ah, dude, P, don't know who your friends are, in fact don't know who you are; hard to know I was a naughty knocker to them.   But in this case, I was actually knocking myself, that is if in fact I would hazard an attempt at joining such an organization.   If I were messed up and wanted to do as I mentioned, etc.   It might be perfectly normal for others, such as your friends, whom as you say had no where else to go ... and what is normal to a human is quite obviously unique to each individual ... and, oh my the variation.   I do not pretend to know about the Foreign Legion.   I am only posting based on the most seemingly intelligent arguments here (the one's that everyone seems to agree with), and if one fights for another country, such as France, as a last resort, it seems to me like a pretty selfish thing to do.   Unless, in fact, you believe in the cause for which you are fighting.   Which is why I joined the Canadian Armed Forces as an NCM for 4 years, went to university for 8 years, and I am now returning.   I could not go into battle knowing that I will possibly kill someone or be killed by someone for something other than my country on the line.   And it would make sense to me that others might fight other battles for whatever cause they believe in too.   But based on your posts, the rationale for joining amounts to a very selfish, pseudo criminal intent.   I see no difference from joining a Columbian drug cartel and killing off those that oppose you.   You fight not for your freedom or some other just cause, you do it for yourself.   I'm glad not everyone behaves in such a way.   I like to believe that we are thinking beings that weigh the consequences of our actions ... especially those in arms.   It strikes me as odd that people could be accepted if they have no where else to go ... loose cannons in arms seems a very dangerous thing, both politically and to those in their particular combat arena (especially innocents).  In summary, I do not argue that the Foreign Legion exists or what it's purpose is, in fact.  I argue the intent and mentality of those that wish to join - as described by P and CEhopeful!  If you believe what you say about the Legion, than how can you join just for the challenge or defend others for joining because 'they have no where else to go'?  Please, don't take this mentality to our Forces.

Go ninjas go ... my favourite ninja is Bart Simpson ;D ... remember the episode where he deliverd flyers in a ninja costume?   Man could he move!


----------



## DannyBoy (12 Sep 2005)

> Basically they are killing machines. It says on their official site a legioneer will never leave an enemy alive. Woot thats sick.
> 
> there requirments are awesome too. I think i might be joining them.
> 
> ...







Woot! Harcore :threat:


----------

